# How to get rid of "Error" message on YouTube................please.



## CindyLouWho (Aug 16, 2018)

This is the first time I've ever had this happen.

How the heck do you get rid of an "An Error Occurred. Please Try Again Later".....message on YouTube? It was fine a few minutes ago, then... this message.

I tried.....I googled....no luck.

Any remedies would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 16, 2018)

I just went to youtube without any problems.  Sorry i can't help.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 16, 2018)

Simply try again later. Complex sites sometimes have problems and will rectify them so you need to do as they say. If it persists look towards any Ad blockers or A/V software. Try a different Browser. Everyone should download the Google Chrome browser as that works on many sites that IE and Safari do not.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 16, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> How the heck do you get rid of an "An Error Occurred. Please Try Again Later".....message on YouTube? It was fine a few minutes ago, then... this message.



Utube is an open forum, managed by Google, where links are posted from millions of sites and individual personal computers, etc.  If a given site is getting lots of "traffic" at a given moment, the link may become overcrowded, and access slowed down or even blocked.  If you try a different YouTube site, and it works, the problem is with the site you are wanting to view.  Trying later might well work...or perhaps the site is in the process of being removed.  If the problem persists on your searches for multiple subjects, Google has a UTube help function that you can report a problem to.

https://support.google.com/youtube/?hl=en#topic=7505892


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2018)

Vinny said:


> Simply try again later. Complex sites sometimes have problems and will rectify them so you need to do as they say. If it persists look towards any Ad blockers or A/V software. Try a different Browser. Everyone should download the Google Chrome browser as that works on many sites that IE and Safari do not.



I don't understand why "everyone" should download Chrome. There are others. I get great results from Mozilla Firefox and I don't use Google as my search engine; I use Duck Duck Go.


----------



## Mike (Aug 16, 2018)

Try to revert your system to a date before you got the error message.

Mike.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 16, 2018)

....well,  4hrs and 18 minutes later:waiting:......my YouTube picture is back, but, *no sound*. Tried troubleshooting and googling to get sound back.....no luck.


----------



## Mike (Aug 17, 2018)

Cindy Lou, I have no idea about your problem, but you
can try switching off your computer, unplugging it from
the mains for about 30 seconds, plug it back in and try
again, if that didn't work, then try reverting you system
to an earlier date as I suggested above.

Test your sound system in another programme like Skype.

Sorry I can't be more specific.

Mike.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks for these ideas/suggestions....appreciate it. 

Video picture, but still no sound. Not just YouTube, I  tried playing a video clip on an exercise site I go on a lot, and.....no sound there either. So, maybe it's a setting I inadvertently turned off, but what?

There is pretty good info out there on google how to fix sound issues, but not working for me. Giving up for now, wait and see if it miraculously comes back.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 17, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Thanks for these ideas/suggestions....appreciate it. Video picture, but still no sound. Not just YouTube, I  tried playing a video clip on an exercise site I go on a lot, and.....no sound there either. So, maybe it's a setting I inadvertently turned off, but what?There is pretty good info out there on google how to fix sound issues, but not working for me. Giving up for now, wait and see if it miraculously comes back.



If you've lost All sound on your system, and you are using W10, you may have an incorrect setting.  Click on the "settings" Icon at the bottom of your screen...the little sunflower looking thing....and then go to "System", and then "Sound", and see if all your settings are correct....there is also a "troubleshooting" option on that screen.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks, Don, yes i already that and did troubleshoot, said "Audio Services" problem....everything else said working properly. I may have to uninstall a driver and re-install...per google...bunch of steps. My audio Input : Speakers - Conexant Smart Audio and Output: Microphone Conexant Smart Audio.

Maybe I will tackle it later, right now I'm ready to throw it out the window


----------



## Mike (Aug 17, 2018)

I lost sound last week, I had clicked on a tab at the top
of the screen and that seemed to mute my sound, there
was a speaker symbol on the tab with a "X" over it, when
I clicked on the tab again, the symbol disappeared and I
got my sound back.

When I checked my sound system during the silence there
was nothing wrong with it, so the tab thing was separate.

Mike.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2018)

Wish mine was that easy of a fix, Mike. That's along the lines o f what I thought I might have done, too, but it's not that. 

On the upside today, I hooked up my new Spectrum TV receiver box on one of the TV's that didn't have a box. At least that was a success! Now that they went all digital on Aug 14, each TV has to have a box.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2018)

Fixed it! Went into Device Manager, then Sound, Video and Game Controllers. Select Driver Tab and Update Driver. Updated both Drivers......Voila! I have "sound" again.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2018)

Yayyyyy :clap:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks Keesha, I know no one really cares but me.....but...it's so empowering to finally fix something that's been a real p.i.t.a. to figure out. 

Got a lot accomplished today.  Didn't have to work today, so............Fixed the sound on the computer,  installed my Spectrum TV receiver on one of my TV's,  mowed the lawn, did 3 loads of laundry, cleaned the house.....


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2018)

Genius!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Thanks Keesha, I know no one really cares but me.....but...it's so empowering to finally fix something that's been a real p.i.t.a. to figure out.
> 
> Got a lot accomplished today.  Didn't have to work today, so............Fixed the sound on the computer,  installed my Spectrum TV receiver on one of my TV's,  mowed the lawn, did 3 loads of laundry, cleaned the house.....


Yeah people cared or they wouldn’t have tried to help you. 
Its all WAY over my head so I would have been useless but glad you got it figured out. 
I do understand that feeling of ‘YES’ Nailed it! :yes: And it feels awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike (Aug 18, 2018)

Well done CindyLou, I am pleased that you fixed it,
you can do the same thing again as you will never
forget how to.

Gold Star for CindyLou.

You also did well with the Laundry and the TV.

Mike.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 23, 2018)

Mike said:


> Well done CindyLou, I am pleased that you fixed it,
> you can do the same thing again as you will never
> forget how to.
> 
> ...


Well, no Gold Star for me. 
I thought I fixed the sound but only lasted a couple hours. 
So no sound at all from computer. 
I reinstalled the driver's and nothing is muted. I restarted the Audio Services. Ugh! The message I get is "Audio Services Not Responding". 
Speakers say working properly. 
 Short of going to the geek squad at Best Buy I'm running out of solutions. 
Any other ideas. I don't think it's a Windows 10 problem, because sound has worked before, unless one of their updates screwed it up. 
:help1:


----------



## Mike (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh dear CindyLou, what a shame.

Go back to your "Device Manager" and check your
sound again.
On my machine I have "Audio Inputs and Outputs"
near the top of the list.
I also have "Sound, Video and Game Controllers"
near the bottom.
When I click on the bottom one I have three (3)
different sound systems there, "AMD High Definition
Audio Device, Realtek High Definition Audio, USB
Audio Device".
If you have similar, then check each one separately
and update the drivers, if that fails, then download
a copy of Speccy Here.
Check your audio in Speccy, this is the same as
using the device manager I think.

If you can't get it working after all then the go to
Bleeping Computer https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/

It is a forum where you can get help from an expert, it
is free to join and there are lots of good things there
all for free.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks, Mike, I appreciate you taking the time to reply!
I'm working on it now. So far, under Device Manager, says my Audio Input/Output working properly. 
Under Sound,Video & Game Controllers, says AMD High Definition Audio Device and Conexant SmartAudio HD working properly. Although it doesn't say Realtek High Definition Audio, nor USB Audio Device, like yours. Maybe that's the problem?

I'll keep at it. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Mike (Aug 24, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Thanks, Mike, I appreciate you taking the time to reply!
> I'm working on it now. So far, under Device Manager, says my Audio Input/Output working properly.
> Under Sound,Video & Game Controllers, says AMD High Definition Audio Device and Conexant SmartAudio HD working properly. Although it doesn't say Realtek High Definition Audio, nor USB Audio Device, like yours. Maybe that's the problem?
> 
> ...



Realtek audio is a sound card that I added, USB audio device is probably
the digital microphone that I have.

Update the drivers for your AMD HD Audio & your Conexant Smart Audio HD,
go back to your Input/Output and find the name of your output device,
then try to open your "Mixer Control" if there is one, it is a long volume control
with sliders and click places on it, you just might find a mute has been checked.

I used to be able to open one, but not on this computer.

The Conexant Smart Audio HD, sounds like an addition to me, did you have it
installed?

You could be getting a conflict with that and the AMD sound, you could try and
disable the Conexant to see if that is the problem, the AMD sound is built into the
Motherboard I believe.

I am racking my brain here, you could also have a conflict from a "WebCam" that
has sound and is causing a conflict, if you have one, unplug it.

Good luck again, let me know how you get on.

Mike.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 25, 2018)

Mike said:


> Realtek audio is a sound card that I added, USB audio device is probably
> the digital microphone that I have.
> 
> Update the drivers for your AMD HD Audio & your Conexant Smart Audio HD,
> ...



Well, good news for now....sound is back.
I uninstalled both drivers for Sound, Video and Game Controllers and then restarted my computer so it searches for the correct drivers. Then I did the troubleshoot since I still didn't have sound and then I heard the test tone....so it says I'm now playing audio with a generic driver. Good enough for now. 
Thanks again for your input Mike. Much appreciated!


----------



## Mike (Aug 26, 2018)

Good for you CindyLou, that was a brilliant move to
remove all the drivers, I never thought about doing
that, but I will remember it for any problem that I
get in the future, thank you.

Well done with the problem solving.

Mike.


----------

